# Mardown, publication et thèse



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Janvier 2014)

Je viens de lire le très intéressant article de MacG sur les éditeurs de texte Mardown. 
Je ne travaille qu'avec mon iPad air et Editorial me paraît excellent. 
Mais qu'elles sont les limitations dans le cadre de publications et de rédaction de thèse (educational psychology, l'équivalent en français du titre sera "les conséquences de l'utilisation d'iDevices et ses conséquence sur la manière des éducateurs préparent leur matériel pédagogique)
Je travaille pour le moment sur Pages. 
Pourriez vous me dire ce que vous en pensez.
Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2014)

Pour une thèse, ça me parait très limité quand même. Déjà, je suis surpris que tu utilises Page sur iPad : tu fais comment pour la gestion des références, et, moins important, pour générer un index, une table des matière ? Tout à la main en devant tout recommencer au moindre changement de pagination  ? T'es courageux... 
Sinon, avec un éditeur markdown (comme celui que tu cites), tu seras encore plus limité qu'avec Page sur iPad, en terme de mise en page, et tu n'auras aucune vision de la pagination, ni aucun contrôle sur celle-ci. Ou alors tu es super à l'aise avec les sripts Python, mais là, j'y connais rien (je sais même pas ce que ça peut permettre ou pas, en dehors de ceux proposés par défaut).
Sinon, pour un éditeur markdown, Editorial est très bien.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2014)

Pour une thèse, le latex me semble plus adapté...


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour une thèse, le latex me semble plus adapté...




Bof... C'est pas un thèse de sciences dures, et franchement, Latex, quand on n'a pas le background, on a autre chose à faire quand on se met à une thèse que d'apprendre à maitriser ce truc. En plus si t'es pas dans un milieu qui le pratique, c'est galère pour tes correspondants d'intégrer directement des corrections dans le texte (juste des notes avec le pdf, et il faut que tes correspondants maitrisent ça et disposent outils).
La gestion des références n'est pas non plus ce qu'il y a de plus intuitif.
Un bête Word est simple, franchement universel quoique les latexiens en disent, les outils externes de gestion des référence sont puissants et parfaitement intégré à Word.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Janvier 2014)

C'est pourquoi je travaille sur Pages. Word sera utilisé ensuite pour les références et autres joyeusetés. 
Mais comme il n'y a pas office sous iOS, je travaille avec Pages. 
J'ai pensé au Latex mais j'ai pas envie de me cogner un nouveau langage
Cependant Editorial semble être un bon mixte.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2014)

Si tu fais les joyeusetés après, pourquoi pas 
Perso, je continuerais sur Page (export vers Word après), mais bon...
Puisque tu vas travailler sur Word après, tu es certain qu'il importe et interprète correctement les balises markdown ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> C'est pourquoi je travaille sur Pages. Word sera utilisé ensuite pour les références et autres joyeusetés.
> 
> Mais comme il n'y a pas office sous iOS, je travaille avec Pages.
> 
> ...




Avec lyx, tu as un un éditeur de latex sans avoir à apprendre le langage c'est comme ça que j'ai rédigé ma thèse... Mais pas sur ios...

Le latex est quand même le langage le plus utilisé pour la rédaction de manuscrits scientifiques la présentation obtenue est très professionnelle et propre


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Janvier 2014)

@Bigdidou
C'est ce que je compte faire. Profiter de la rapidité et de la légèreté de l'iPad pour faire le gros du travail dessus. Ensuite Envoyer tout sous Word pour tout ce qui est mise en page.
@Moumou92
LyX à l'air bien, mais c'est sur Mac. Dommage que ce ne soit pas sur iOS. 
Dans le temps, j'ai fait une moitié de thèse en psychanalyse. Je n'aurais jamais pensé pouvoir la taper sur une tablette. 
Word était à l'époque la seule option
Mais les temps changent, heureusement.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Janvier 2014)

Ben, bon courage pour ta thèse. C'est pas une période marrante...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Janvier 2014)

Ça va le faire, même si je travaille à temps plein et que je fais d'autres choses en parallèle. Mais j'aime ça
Quelles étaient les sujets de vos thèses à tous les deux d'ailleurs


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Janvier 2014)

Un truc sur la maladie coeliaque...
L'objectif était de réaliser le premier français (et même francophone) à destination des patients (et des médecins).
C'est une période que j'ai pas bien vécu à cause de l'isolement social. Voir ton épouse (ou ta copine) partir bosser le matin, et toi rester tout seul à maison avec la discipline de te mettre devant l'ordinateur de telle heure à telle heure, j'ai trouvé ça cauchemardesque.
Et j'ai réalisé ce que vivaient aux quotidien les chercheurs d'emploi.
Bosser en même temps, ça doit être crevant, mais au moins tu gardes un contact social et un rythme imposé par les contraintes extérieures.
Enfin, pour moi, c'est loin tout ça, mais c'est comme pour le bac, je le referais pour rien au monde...
C'est pour ça que mon "bon courage" est sincère...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Janvier 2014)

Donc une thèse en médecine. Je me demandais, kezako les maladies cliaques. Il m'a fallu regarder sur Google pour en savoir plus. 
Ma thèse concerne la façon dont les éducateurs appréhendent  leur travail depuis que nous avons des iDevices entre nos mains. Ce en quoi cela change leur façon de travailler, quels sont les mécanismes cognitifs en uvre au moment de la préparation de leur classe. Et ce que cela change du rapport entre étudiants et enseignants Grace à ces mêmes iDevices.   
Car ils nous permettent de parler le même langage avec nos étudiants. 
E.Learning, LMS etc.
Je suis encore à la première partie, proposal, revue de lectures etc. 
Si jamais ça t'intéresse, et si tu maîtrises l'anglais, je peux te l'envoyer.
Pour info, j'ai 51 ans cette année.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Janvier 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Donc une thèse en médecine. Je me demandais, kezako les maladies cliaques. Il m'a fallu regarder sur Google pour en savoir plus.
> Ma thèse concerne la façon dont les éducateurs appréhendent  leur travail depuis que nous avons des iDevices entre nos mains. Ce en quoi cela change leur façon de travailler, quels sont les mécanismes cognitifs en uvre au moment de la préparation de leur classe. Et ce que cela change du rapport entre étudiants et enseignants Grace à ces mêmes iDevices.
> Car ils nous permettent de parler le même langage avec nos étudiants.
> E.Learning, LMS etc.
> ...




C'est intéressant de formaliser ça. En médecine générale, et surtout en addictologie, j'utilise de plus en plus l'iPad pour l'éducation thérapeutique (apprendre aux patient leur maladie et les rendre experts en celle-ci, et donc les autonomiser au maximum). 

Oups! 51 ballets, et tu te remets à une thèse, eh beh...
Enfin, après tout, peut-être que je serais vieux comme toi, ça me reprendra.
Pour l'instant, je profite de mes 47...
 :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2014)

Salut Bruno. Franchement, ton sujet semble super intéressant. Quand tu auras fini, si je peux, j'aimerais bien y jeter un &#339;il. Tu comptes l'éditer ? Si oui, en eBook ?

Moi, je n'ai jamais fait de thèse. Faire des chroniques Manga me suffit. mais je fais également ça sur mon iPad


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (21 Janvier 2014)

Salut Bruno,

J'ai aussi acheté un iPad en vue de bosser ma thèse et en remplacement d'un netbook trop vieux, mais ce n'est pas ma machine principale. Je ne pratique pas le Markdown, mais de ce que j'en sais je ne suis pas sur que ça soit le plus adapté. Ton idée de passer de Pages à Word me semble assez risquée, tu devrais te contenter d'un seul traitement de texte.... Du coup si tu tiens vraiment à travailler exclusivement sur iPad tu vas être assez limité... Et Pages sur Mac me paraît assez light pour écrire une thèse.  

Je fais  thèse en sciences humaines et comme dirait un codeur "je pisse du texte"....Et j'ai adopté LaTeX. Il m'a fallu 15 jours pour avoir les bases et maintenant ça roule.  Il y a un excellent livre sur LaTeX et les sciences humaines, c'est  : (Xe)LaTeX appliqué aux sciences humaines de Maïeul Rouquette. Il est téléchargea le librement et gratuitement sur le site de Maïeul.

Franchement c'est avec LaTeX que j'ai trouvé le meilleur rendement, le meilleur flux de travail entre divers machines (MacBook Pro, Netbook sous Ubuntu et iPad) et question gestion bibliographique Biblatex fait des merveilles pour des présentations bibliographiques à la française. Sur l'iPad j'utilise Tex Writer.

Je privilégie la synchronisation de mon flux de travail, j'utilise donc des App et des logiciels que je retrouve sur toutes mes plateformes, ça évite des erreurs de manip, des corruptions de documents etc.

Voilà pour mon expérience.


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Janvier 2014)

@ Gwen
C'est écrit en anglais. Si ça ne te pose pas de souci, je t'enverrai mon abstraction dès qu'il sera finalisé.
Merci pour l'encouragement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h53 ----------

@ silencio
Ce que tu me dis est très intéressant. 
Je vais regarder de ce côté. Apprendre un nouveau langage est toujours intéressant
Mais, qu'en est il de la compatibilité lorsque tu envoies ton papier à ton directeur de thèse, lequel doit utiliser Word?
Si il n'y a pas de souci, je fonce!!!!!!!
Merci encore pour les tuyaux&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (22 Janvier 2014)

Il a concédé à se "contenter" du pdf, car LaTeX ne génère que du PDF. Il fait des annotations dessus, surligne etc. J'ai des collègues qui ont plantés des centaines de pages sous word. LaTeX c'est "simplement" un fichier texte qui est compilé par la suite. Ça peut paraître fastidieux, mais c'est la tranquillité d'esprit et franchement vu que je n'ai pas besoin d'écrire de formule ou des équations, l'apprentissage de LaTeX se fait assez vite.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Janvier 2014)

Je vais voir si ma directrice de thèse accepte de recevoir de .pdf. 
Elle est psychologue (comme moi donc) et américaine.
Finger crossed


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Janvier 2014)

"Étude expérimentale et numérique de l'adhésion d'une couche de diamants CVD sur un substrat carbure de tungstène". De la meca en cifre, donc contrairement a vous pas d'isolement, et une thèse plutôt bien vécu


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> "Étude expérimentale et numérique de l'adhésion d'une couche de diamants CVD sur un substrat carbure de tungstène". De la meca en cifre, donc contrairement a vous pas d'isolement, et une thèse plutôt bien vécu




Oui les thèses de sciences, et surtout de sciences dures (et avec le carbure de tungstène, on est vraiment dans de la science très dure ) se font généralement en labo, et il n'y a pas ce paramètre... J'avais pas mal de copains qui faisaient des post-thèses, des post-post thèses, voire une petite post-post-post thèse pour la route


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (22 Janvier 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Je vais voir si ma directrice de thèse accepte de recevoir de .pdf.
> Elle est psychologue (comme moi donc) et américaine.
> Finger crossed



Pour faire une thèse dans le même domaine que toi, définitivement laisse tomber Pages.... Tu vas devoir gérer des centaines de références bibliographiques et du texte très dense, et là je te recommande l'utilisation d'outils comme Zotero ou Mendely (tout deux gratuits) ou, Papers ou Sente (tout deux payants et qui possèdent une version OSX et iPad, tout comme Mendeley).

Les thèses en psychologie font dans les 300 pages, Pages et d'autant plus sur iPad sera incapable de gérer un tel fichier, et je ne suis pas sur que l'on puisse travailler à partir d'un fichier maitre et de plusieurs fils sur l'iPad.

N'oublie pas qu'un iPad sert avant tout à consulter du contenu, ce n'est pas une machine dédié à la production, même s'il y a des apps d'écriture, elles ne permettent pas de travailler sur des documents complexes. LaTeX me permet de contourner cette limitation.
Je me sers essentiellement de mon iPad pour lire des articles; consulter des bases de données, prendre des notes et écrire (un peu) des papiers ou ma thèse.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2014)

silencio a dit:


> Pour faire une thèse dans le même domaine que toi, définitivement laisse tomber Pages.... Tu vas devoir gérer des centaines de références bibliographiques et du texte très dense, et là je te recommande l'utilisation d'outils comme Zotero ou Mendely (tout deux gratuits) ou, Papers ou Sente (tout deux payants et qui possèdent une version OSX et iPad, tout comme Mendeley).
> 
> Les thèses en psychologie font dans les 300 pages, Pages et d'autant plus sur iPad sera incapable de gérer un tel fichier, et je ne suis pas sur que l'on puisse travailler à partir d'un fichier maitre et de plusieurs fils sur l'iPad.
> 
> ...




Bruno a expliqué que l'objectif est de taper au kilomètre, puis de reprendre tout ça dans un logiciel adapté, et qu'il travaille. Même temps à plein temps. L'avantage de l'iPad dans ces conditions est très clair, tu l'as toujours avec toi, immédiatement opérationnel, tu peux écrire n'importe où, n'importe quand. Avant qu'il me fasse réaliser ça, j'aurais eu la même réaction que toi, mais à la réflexion, je trouve que c'est une méthode de travail franchement intéressante, que je retiens la prochaine fois que j'aurai un article ou un truc à écrire.. 
En plus, il écrit une thèse qui concerne l'utilisation d'iPad... 
Le sage commence par faire ce qu'il dit, avant de dire ce qu'il fait. Ça pourrait être stoïcien, mais c'est du Confucius


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (22 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bruno a expliqué que l'objectif est de taper au kilomètre, puis de reprendre tout ça dans un logiciel adapté, et qu'il travaille. Même temps à plein temps. L'avantage de l'iPad dans ces conditions est très clair, tu l'as toujours avec toi, immédiatement opérationnel, tu peux écrire n'importe où, n'importe quand. Avant qu'il me fasse réaliser ça, j'aurais eu la même réaction que toi, mais à la réflexion, je trouve que c'est une méthode de travail franchement intéressante, que je retiens la prochaine fois que j'aurai un article ou un truc à écrire..
> En plus, il écrit une thèse qui concerne l'utilisation d'iPad...
> Le sage commence par faire ce qu'il dit, avant de dire ce qu'il fait. Ça pourrait être stoïcien, mais c'est du Confucius



Je suis dans la même situation que lui, travail à temps plein et thésard à coté. Donc je connais bien le problème et l'iPad à aussi été dans l'idée de pouvoir toujours trimballer ma thèse avec moi, avant j'avais un netbook.
Je connais mal le Markdown, la seule chose qui retient mon attention c'est de passer d'un logiciel à l'autre, où plutôt d'un langage à un éditeur de texte et ça me parait, sur le long terme pas forcément simple.

Après pour taper du texte au km, un simple éditeur de texte suffit, pas de formatage ou de compilation, donc moins de risque de planter un fichier. Mais ça c'est chacun qui voit midi à sa porte, je fait juste part de mon expérience et de ma méthode de travail : privilégier la portabilité en limitant les logiciels. Donc en ce qui mon concerne : Dropbox, Mendeley, Evernote, Firefox et LaTeX. Et tout ça je le retrouve sur toutes mes machines sans avoir besoin de convertir quoi que ce soit. Moi ça me rassure!!!!


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Janvier 2014)

Merci à tous les deux parce que c'est très intéressant comme retour d'expérience. 
Je vais lire de ce pas le livre sur Latex conseillé par silencio. 
Et voir si ma directrice de thèse est ok de recevoir les résultats de me pérégrinations intellectuelles en .pdf

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

@silencio, quel Markdown utilises tu? Je ne souviens plus des noms. 
Il y a deux possibilités. Le prix est de 8,99 euros.


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> @ Gwen
> C'est écrit en anglais. Si ça ne te pose pas de souci, je t'enverrai mon abstraction dès qu'il sera finalisé.



Aucun souci, je parle et donc lit couramment l'anglais.

Par contre, toutes vos discussions sur le format de fichier d'une thèse sont très intéressantes, car pour moi, écrire quelque chose avec Word me semble de l'hérésie complète 

Moi, quand j'écris, c'est avec un traitement de texte minimaliste qui gère au mieux les gras, les italiques et la taille des polices. Rien de plus. Voir même pas d'embellissement.

La mise en page intervenant dans un second temps.



silencio a dit:


> N'oublie pas qu'un iPad sert avant tout à consulter du contenu, ce n'est pas une machine dédié à la production,.../...



Là, je ne suis absolument pas d'accord. L'iPad est une machine autonome qui peut très bien faire de la production dans beaucoup de domaines. Ensuite, il y a des limitations, mais tout comme sur un ordinateur. Perso, je n'écris pas un texte de 300 pages dans un seul fichier, car en cas de perte, je perds tout. Je divise ça en chapitres et rassemble tout ensuite lors de l'impression.

C'est juste du bon sens.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Janvier 2014)

Je suis très content d'avoir instillé  ce fil. Très intéressants retours. 
@ gwen, je t'envoie l'abstract dès qu'il est correct et correspond à ce que j'en attends.
Et il me semble me souvenir que nous utilisons la même configuration
Origami Incase et iPad. Curieux qu'on en entende pas plus parler. 
Le coût est très limité. Mais le plaisir de travailler ainsi est décuplé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (22 Janvier 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Merci à tous les deux parce que c'est très intéressant comme retour d'expérience.
> Je vais lire de ce pas le livre sur Latex conseillé par silencio.
> Et voir si ma directrice de thèse est ok de recevoir les résultats de me pérégrinations intellectuelles en .pdf
> 
> ...



Je n'utilise pas Markdown, j'en reste à LaTeX pour la thèse, les notes de recherche et des articles. Pour la prise de note (conférence, lecture etc...) j'utilise Evernote.
Sur l'iPad pour LaTeX j'utilise Tex Writer qui permet de compiler un fichier en installant des packages dans un dossier sur Dropbox. 


@Gwen, bien sûr qu'on peut écrire 300 pages avec l'iPad, mais mis à part avec LaTeX, comment tu gères une bibliographie et tes notes bas de page, ton index, ton sommaire, etc... On peut le faire avec Pages sur l'iPad? Sur le forum beaucoup déconseille Pages version Mac OS X pour écrire une thèse, alors sur IOS j'imagine mal comment on peut faire.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce que j'essaye de dire c'est que j'ai du mal à envisager l'iPad comme machine principale quand on fait une thèse. Et je le redis, à chacun de trouver son flux de travail et les outils les plus adaptés.
Quand j'ai commencé ma thèse, au début j'ai passé plusieurs semaines à trouver les outils les plus adaptés, à déterminer mon flux de travail, etc...
Quand on commence on choisi des outils mais qui par la suite se montrent inappropriés pour la rédaction du document final. C'est aussi pour ça que j'ai laissé tombé le couple Mellel/OpenOffice pour passer à LaTeX.

Bruno fait une thèse et bosse à temps plein, je connais bien cette situation et je crois que dans ce cas il est aussi important de penser à la rentabilité de son travail. Je ne veux pas perdre du temps à convertir, vérifier la conversion, etc... Perso je vais à l'essentiel, ça laisse plus temps pour le travail de fond.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Janvier 2014)

Je vais me permettre une petite digression mais je reste très dubitatif
Comment arrivez-vous à écrire une thèse en dilettante ? J'y ai passé trois ans et demi, à temps plein, 12 heures par jour, six jours par semaine et encore a été sportif...

Vous faites ca su 12 ans?

D'expérience, mon directeur de thèse,mon labo ainsi que mon école doctorale refusaient catégoriquement de prendre un thésard sans bourse,  financement, ou a mi-temps

Pour moi vous êtes des héros !


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Janvier 2014)

En médecine, il n'y a pas de bourses, ou alors des financements privés exceptionnels. Mais d'un autre côté c'est assez souvent une vaste blague. Moi j'ai mis un an et j'ai été récompensé par un titre honorifique (pas financièrement, hélas), parce que j'étais très impliqué. Ça n'en fait pas un oeuvre qui marquera qui que ce soit ou fera avancer la science d'un pouce, loin de là, mais ça a rendu, j'espère, service à des gens.
D'autres mettent 3 semaines, et j'exagère à peine. C'est assez paradoxal de voir les médecins s'être, en France, emparés du titre de docteur, alors que s'il y a un domaine où les thèses manquent de sérieux, c'est bien celui là. Mais, bon, comme souvent tu as peu ou pas de revenus pendant ta thèse, tu peux pas faire trop durer le plaisir, non plus. Ça a été quand même une année coquillettes, surtout qu'à l'époque il y avait juste avant ou juste après le service militaire, et que là encore, les revenus, c'était quelques centaines de francs par mois, avec pour un certain nombre, à 27 ans, une épouse, voire des enfants...
J'ai toujours été admiratif des thèses de "sciences dures", en tout cas de ce que j'en ai vu au travers de mes potes thésards en sciences, et le fait de devoir être au labo, de maniper, leur laissait peu de temps à côté. Pour la médecine et, j'imagine, les lettres et les sciences humaines, tu as moins ces contraintes (ou pas du tout), et tu peux mieux gérer ton temps.
Ceci étant, mes copains thésard en lettres, ramaient pas mal, et certains passaient plusieurs années dessus. Je crois que mon père, helléniste, a mis 4 ans, avec moi qui coutait une fortune en biberons (mais pas en couches, pas jetables : toute une époque ).
Bon, fin de la séquence vieux con qui s'étale


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Janvier 2014)

Maintenant, une question me turlupine (de cheval)
Le clavier à utiliser est le clavier natif ou bien le clavier Apple Bluetooth est-il suffisant?
Je vois bien que je vais avoir besoin de{}\#<># mais que ces derniers ne sont pas directement accessibles sur le clavier Bluetooth Apple. 
J'attends vos retour. 
Ma directrice de thèse est partante pour la thèse en .pdf;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (25 Janvier 2014)

Salut Bruno,

Tu peux facilement utiliser les deux claviers (le virtuel et le physique) si tu veux faire du LaTeX. Avec TeX Writer voici à quoi ressemble le clavier virtuel.






Concernant le clavier physique pas de soucis, tu devras utilisé des raccourcis clavier.

Pour \ : alt+Maj+/

Pour { : alt+(

Pour } : alt+)

Pour [ : alt+Maj+(

Pour ] : alt+Maj+)

Voilà pour l'essentiel. Concernant les normes bibliographiques  tu dois répondre à quelles exigences? Françaises? Américaines?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Janvier 2014)

Concernant les normes, je n'en sais absolument rien, mais comme la thèse sera en anglais, j'imagine que ce seront les normes américaines que je devrais suivre. 
Je suis en train de regarder pas mal de trucs sur TEX Writer et je vais me lancer et acheter cette application d'ici la fin de semaine. Pour la mettre en application dès lundi à la fac (je n'ai pas de cours à assurer le lundi)
Merci pour les retours concernant les différents claviers. Heureusement que je pourrai utiliser le clavier sans fil Apple qui est très agréable à la frappe (même frappe qu'avec le MBP.)
Une dernière question pour la route. 
Qu'en est-il si je voulais (sur un coup de folie, comme ça;-)) un peu travailler sur le MBP. 
Lequel télécharger pour avoir un équivalent entre iOS et Mac OSX?
Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai envie de faire, compte tenu que je veux écrire si possible l'entièreté de la thèse sur l'iPad. Mais on ne sais jamais. 
Merci beaucoup à tous les 3


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (25 Janvier 2014)

Alors pour faire du LaTeX sur le MBP tu devras télécharger ce que l'on appelle une distribution LaTeX. C'est ce qui permet de 
produire des documents en LaTeX. Sur Mac la référence c'est MacTeX, tu pourras la télécharger à cette adresse

http://tug.org/mactex/

C'est  une distribution très complète, puisque en plus d'avoir le "moteur" pour faire du LaTeX tu as un éditeur LaTeX et probablement le meilleur que je connaisse, en tout cas pour moi, et c'est TeX Shop. Une petite merveille.
Le gros avantage de cette éditeur par rapport à un Tex Writer sur iPad c'est l'auto-complétion. Je t'avoue que c'est dur de s'en passer sur l'iPad.

Seconde application importante inclus dans la distribution c'est Bibdesk, un gestionnaire de références bibliographiques faites pour le LaTeX. A l'usage c'est indissociable de Tex Shop.

Concernant les normes bibliographiques voit ça avec ton labo, je crois comprendre que tu n'es pas en France, mais voit si ton labo à une sorte de guide du doctorant qui te permettra de savoir où tu vas, surtout que même pour les normes américaines tu en as plusieurs types (AAP,  Chicago 6, etc...)

Après même si l'iPad est une machine étonnante et vraiment confortable, je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit des plus simples de faire l'intégralité d'une thèse dessus, ne boude pas ton MacBook Pro.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Janvier 2014)

Ça, c'est l'avantage incontestable de LaTeX. Il faut se farcir l'apprentissage, mais une fois que c'est fait, le document est totalement multiplateforme. Tu peux utiliser n'importe que éditeur LaTeX sur Mac, PC, Linux, sans que le rendu bouge d'un iota.
Si tu veux un éditeur LaTeX sur Mac (par éditeur, j'entends éditeur/interpréteur qui te mouline ton fichier source en pdf et t'offre diverses aides à la saisie, puisque pour éditer seulement, à la limite, TextEdit suffit...).
Il y a plein, tout dépend ce que tu veux (gratuit ou pas, avec un fenêtre de rendu en temps réel ou pas...).
J'utilise (je ne prêche pas pas LaTeX, mais, bon, le pêcheur n'est pas toujours le bon conseilleur... :rose, comme beaucoup la distribution TeXLive (pour Intel 64), intallé avec la MacTeX distribution, téchargeable ici : http://www.tug.org/mactex

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------

Grillé par Silencio, qui n'oublie pas, lui, BibDex/TexShop...
Mais, bon, ça te fait deux avis convergents...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------

Deux derniers trucs :
- BibDesk se trouve dans les les MacTeXtras que tu télécharges, avec d'autres outils bien utiles au même endroit, si mes souvenirs sont bons
- Un utilitaire m'a été bien utile (ce qui n'est pas scandaleux pour un utilitaire) : Latexian. 
Pour moins de 10, il te donnes (te vends...) une aide à la saisie, une prévisualisation différée et surtout en temps réel... Mais il te dispense pas d'installer une distribution LaTeX (ce qui ne pose en soi aucun frein, ni aucun problème).
Il est gratuit pendant un temps limité (je ne sais plus combien, mais il m'avait immédiatement séduit), comme démo.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (1 Février 2014)

@gwen,
L'abstract avance. 
Si tu es toujours intéressé, je te l'envoie. Mais j'aurai besoin de ton adresse email pour cela
Excellent WE
Bruno de malaisie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h04 ----------

Je me suis acheté TexPad qui assure l'auto complétion, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Tex.
Jusque là, ça va
Excellent We à tous les 3


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (24 Février 2014)

En train de commencer à renseigner mes références mais je n'arrive pas à suivre la norme APA 6.
\begin{thebibliography}
\bibitem{Khoeler and Mishra and Yahya}
Khoeler and Mishra,
\emph{Tracing the developement of teacher knowledge in a design seminar:Integrating content, pedagogy and technology}.
Computer and Education, Michigan
2007. 
\bibitem{Mishra and Henriksen}
Mishra and Henriksen
\emph{Rethinking Technology and Creativity in the 21st century}.
TechTrends, Michigan
2013.
\bibitem{Karabenick}
Karabenick
\emph{Classroom and technology-supported help seeking: The need  for converging research paradigms}
Learning and Instruction, Michigan
2011
\bibitem{Liesaputra}
Liesaputra
\emph{Realistic electronic books}
Hamilton, New Zealand
2012
\bibitem{Hammond and McGlinn Manfra}
Hammond and McGlinn
\emph{Giving, Prompting, Making: Aligning Technology and Pedagogy Within TPACK for social Studies Instruction}
Contempory Issues in Technology and Teacher Education
2012
\bibitem{Visvanathan}
Visvanathan
\emph{Educator's pedagogy influencing the effective use of computers for teaching purposes in classroom}
University of Western Cape, South Africa
2010
\bibitem{Miller}
Miller
\emph{iTeaching and Learning}
Library Technology Reports
2012
\bibitem{Prensky}
Prensky
\emph{Changing paradigms: From "being taught" to "learning on your own with guidance"}
Eduactional psychology
2007 
\bibitem{Prensky}
Prensky
\emph{Teaching Digital Natives: Partnering for Real Learning}
Marc Prensky 
2009
\bibitem{Prensky}
Prensky
\emph{From Digital Natives to Digital Wisdom}
Corwin 
2012 
\bibitem{Özen}
Özen
\emph{Preservice teacher's training and technology use : A case study}
International Journal of Humain Sciences
2013
\bibitem{Terras and Ramsay}
terras and Ramsay
\emph{The five central psychological challenges facing effective mobile learning}
British Journal of Educational technology
2012

Les choses se corsent (chef lieu Ajaccio)
J'utilise Texpad dont je suis très content mais je ne suis pas sectaire et je sais que l'un de vous utilise TexWriter. 
Donc, je peux changer de crèmerie sans souci (j'ai acheté les deux applications...)


----------

